# Tortoise limping??



## Jenwalker172 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey all I have a question. 
For the past week now my leopard tortoise named snowball has been limping. he is getting better to where he is not limping all the time just after about 10 minutes of walking around he will start to trip and fall. It is his front left leg. As far as I can tell there is no trauma to his leg. I have him outside since it is the summer time. 
There is no way that any outside animals can get to him because I have him in a big pen and when I take him out of the pen I am with him at all times. Snowball is 7 years old and I have not had any problems with him till just now. His front left leg fell in a small hole a week ago and after that that is when I noticed his left leg not being able to hold him up as good. 
He is getting better but I was just wondering what are some possibilites as to what could it be. I am thinking about taking him to the Vet tomorrow on my day off. 
ANy suggestions are greatly appreciated I want him to be good and healthy!! 
Thank You


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Snowball hurt a leg muscle when he stepped in that small hole and it may be healing slowly. You can take him to the vet or just wait a little. If you say he is getting better, the injury may be healing on it's own.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 12, 2011)

He could have pulled a muscle like dalano said, I agree if he is getting better he may just need a little time, keep us update


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 12, 2011)

How's the appetite? 

Other than the limping, any other changes?


----------



## Jenwalker172 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have noticed that he is not eating as much. I am just worried that something bad is going on with him and I definitely do not like that he is not his normal self.if you have any suggestions or ideas please share I am wanting snowball to be well and healthy. He is family to us. He is walking better but after while he starts to limp and then fall so I put him back in his pen. 






Terry Allan Hall said:


> How's the appetite?
> 
> Other than the limping, any other changes?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 12, 2011)

Jenwalker172 said:


> I have noticed that he is not eating as much. I am just worried that something bad is going on with him and I definitely do not like that he is not his normal self.if you have any suggestions or ideas please share I am wanting snowball to be well and healthy. He is family to us. He is walking better but after while he starts to limp and then fall so I put him back in his pen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no experience w/ this issue, but am wondering if he might've dislocated his leg...I'd take him to the vet!


----------



## Jenwalker172 (Jul 12, 2011)

Also snowball does have pyramiding but his shell is strong as ever and up until a week ago he was doing great. The pyramiding was from me feeding him too much store bought tortoise food and not enough hay and grass.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 12, 2011)

A thought...does he get sunshine/calcium often? 

Might his bones be a little soft?


----------

